# Friedrich Müller: Netzagentur geht gegen 0900-Abzocke vor



## sascha (22 Mai 2008)

Die Bundesnetzagentur ist gegen drei österreichische Firmen vorgegangen, die unter dem Namen "Friedrich Müller" seit vielen Jahren für Ärger und hohe Telefonrechnungen bei deutschen Verbrauchern sorgen.

Zum einen wurde ihnen das Geschäftsmodell untersagt. Sprich: Den drei Unternehmen und dem Geschäftsführer in Person wurde verboten, Rufnummernmissbrauch durch unerwünschte Werbeanrufe zu betreiben, so die Bundesnetzagentur in einer Pressemitteilung. Daneben wurden insgesamt 14 Service-Nummern abgeschaltet und ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot für alle entsprechenden Telefonverbindungen verfügt. Opfer, die von "Friedrich Müller" zu Anrufen auf die teuren 0900-Nummern verführt wurden, müssen die dafür aufgelaufenen Gebühren nicht bezahlen, bzw. können diese zurückfordern. 

Der ausführliche Bericht: Friedrich MÃ¼ller: Netzagentur geht gegen 0900-Abzocke vor: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Heiko (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Friedrich Müller: Netzagentur geht gegen 0900-Abzocke vor*

Antwort abgetrennt nach
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52219-wie-schlau-bist-du24.html


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Friedrich Müller: Netzagentur geht gegen 0900-Abzocke vor*

teltarif.de News: "Friedrich Müller" verschickt jetzt Gewinnmitteilungen


> "Friedrich Müller" verschickt jetzt Gewinnmitteilungen
> 
> Betrugsversuch erfolgt dieses Mal per Post
> Betrugsversuche mit teuren 0900-Nummern hat die Bundesnetzagentur der Firma untersagt. Doch jetzt verschickt das "Rechtsreferat Friedrich Müller" vermeintliche Gewinnmitteilungen, beobachtet die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz in Mainz.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Friedrich Müller: Netzagentur geht gegen 0900-Abzocke vor*

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen : Friedrich Müller "beglückt" die Sachsen weiter


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen
> 27.02.2009
> Friedrich Müller "beglückt" die Sachsen weiter
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen informiert über neue Gewinnspielvariante


Die Empfehlung:


> Deshalb wird auch bei diesem angeblichen Gewinnversprechen empfohlen, kein Geld zu überweisen und den Brief im Papierkorb verschwinden zu lassen.


----------

